# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - CANCELED for January 3rd 2021



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 29, 2020)

*RI*_*DE CANCELED  -  JANUARY 3rd 2021 -  RIDE CANCELED

   Well unfortunately the first CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride for January 3rd 2021 must be CANCELED once again with Los Angeles County still experiencing high numbers of cases as well as many many businesses being shut down & the city paths & trails only open for individuals & not more than three immediate family members to use - NO LARGE GATHERINGS or GROUPS along the paths & trails in LA County - In order to keep the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride family safe & healthy for all - it's a good call to postpone the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride until February 7th 2021 as our first ride of 2021 which is also the "Bring a Lady - or RIde a Lady" Valentines day ride which is always a good time*_

_*   So once again please understand that the first ride in 2021 - *__*January*__* 3rd *__*2021*__* - has been *__*CANCELED*__* due to higher numbers of cases LA County is experiencing currently during cold*__* &*__* flu season PLUS our fine California Governor closing down the state of California restaurants *__*&*__* any social gathering outside your immediate family members making it impossible to get some *__*Vitamin D*__* from the*__* Sun*_ _*& *__*to keep your immune system strong with the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family - the city trails *__*&*__* beach paths open for single use only - but not to groups or any sort of gatherings - A interesting time on Earth for sure

   I wish everyone in our extended *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family a safe holiday season *__*&*__* a *__*HAPPY*__* NEW *__*YEAR*__* - We will see what 2021 has in store for our livelihood - Lets put 2020 behind us in 2021 - the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family is ready to SUPPORT our community*__* &*__* LOCAL BUSINESSES before - during *__*&*__* after the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle rides - *__*PLEASE CONTINUE TO SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL BUSINESSES IN YOUR COMMUNITIES EVERY CHANCE YOU GET*_ _*&*_ _*SHOP LOCAL*__* - the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family is looking forward once again to the joy of a nice vintage bicycle riding experience while social distancing in the City of Long Beach*__* &*__* being able to support our local businesses which depend on us to keep them around

   We will have to see if the paths are open *__*February*__* 7th *__*2021*__* - PLEASE CHECK BACK *__*& *__*IF THE PATHS *__*&*__* LOCAL BUSINESSES ARE OPEN then WE'LL DO IT AGAIN *__*&*__* WE'LL DO IT with Social Distancing for the park announcements as well as the ride with our *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family - Thanks you to everyone for being aware towards others as we enjoy a great ride *__*&*__* great weather with many of the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family in the future *__*&*__* for coming back out when you are comfortable to do so again *__*&*__* supporting what makes the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Vintage Bicycle rides what they are today - GREAT - Success *__*& *__*team work as a family with our community - *__*STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS*_

*go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for the latest events & details*


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

That's no way to start 2021! Hopefully things start getting better really soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. Hopefully you can have a ride soon. 

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2021)

*Thanks everyone for understanding - Simply encouraging everyone to stay healthy for the start of a new year so we can socially distance from one another as soon as the February 7th 2021 "BRING A LADY  OR  RIDE A LADY" annual ride @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - So dial in that lady & show her off February 7th 2021 - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------

